# [Système] Migrer de 32 a 64 bits (résolu)

## Zazbar

Salut a tous !

Voila, j'ai un petit souci ...

pour des raisons universitaires, j'ai du installer une gentoo 32bits sur mon laptop.

Je souhaite maintenant repasser en 64 bits sans refaire une install de 0 .... 

Je voudrais savoir quelle serait d'après vous la manip pour passer de 32 a 64 bits, et si c'est faisable ?

(comme ca, ca me parait compliqué, récupérer un noyeau 64 bits, booter dessus, modifier dans le make.conf les variables qui vont bien, réemerger tout .. etc).

Donc si l'un de vous aurait un conseil a me donner pour migrer ma machine ? Ou une idée sur les  lles différentes étapes à suivre ? Ou se serait déja cassé les dents à essayer ?

Je vous remercie d'avance.

+

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois pas que ce soit la solution la plus rapide. (est ce même possible? j'en sais rien, ça doit mais fout tout faire à partir d'un livecd ptet)

Si tu sauvegardes ton hom, ten /etc etc... réinstaller une Gentoo 64 bits ne devrait pas prendre bcp de temps, même très peu comparé à un emerge -e qui lui va recompiler tout les paquets et c'est meme pas dit que ça fonctionne.

----------

## Delvin

Même avec un noyau 64 bit il est pas dit que ton système 32 bits fonctionne.

De plus il faudrait faire un chroot 64 bit sur l'install 32 ce qui, il me semble bien, est impossible.

Comme l'a dit kwenspc le mieux est de sauvegarder ton home, tes fichiers de conf et ton world, et reprend l'install de zéro. tu peux sauvegarder tes uses flags aussi

Si tu passes par une solution livecd, il faudrait que tu effaces tout tes fichiers binaires (les exécutables, bibliothèques), recopier un stage 64 bits, et recompiler toute les applis en 64 bit... Ce qui revient en gros à refaire une install, avec en plus la possibilité d'avoir des oublis de lib en 32 bits, incompatibilités en tout genre.

----------

## geekounet

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Même avec un noyau 64 bit il est pas dit que ton système 32 bits fonctionne.
> 
> De plus il faudrait faire un chroot 64 bit sur l'install 32 ce qui, il me semble bien, est impossible.

 

Si si c'est possible. J'ai fait mon install x86_64 depuis un sysrescuecd, qui lui démarre simplement un kernel 64 et garde le même userland 32 qq soit le kernel lancé  :Smile: 

Mais sinon oui, +1 pour refaire l'install complète, ça prendra moins de temps, et ça évite de gacher du temps sur plein de problèmes que tu pourrais éviter. De plus, si tu fais une recherche sur le sujet sur ce forum, tu verras que plusieurs ont déjà tenté une migration sans réinstall et n'y sont jamais arrivés.  :Wink: 

----------

## Zazbar

OK,

merci pour vos réponses, je vais refaire l'install a 0, surtout si c'est pour passer plus de temps à galérer sur la migration  :Smile: 

Par contre, je ne vois pas trop comment reconstruire mon système comme il est aujourd'hui.

Je vais faire ca en commencant par installer un système de base sans rien (stage 3).

Ensuite je recolle ce que j'ai sauvegarder :

- /etc (est ce que si j'ecrase le /etc de base par le mien ca marchera ?). Il n'y a pas des précations a prendre pour les N° de user et de groupe ( en meme temps, c'est pas long a refaire ca ) ? Quel seront les fichiers qu'il ne faut pas que je prenne dans /etc/ parce qu'ils sont trop dépendants de la machine ? 

- le world

- le /home

- le .config du noyeau (ca evite de le refaire  :Smile: 

Vous voyez d'autres choses dont je pourrais avoir besoin ? D'autres trucs que j'aurais a faire ?

Merci bien.

----------

## kwenspc

/etc ne contient aucun binaire dépendant de l'architecture donc si ton /etc actuel est à jour, oui pas de soucis tu pourras écraser le nouveau par ta sauvegarde.

----------

## bob1977

Dans ton /etc/make.conf, il faudra penser à changer le chost et peut-etre le cflags. J'ai ca sur Core2duo E4400:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

## yoyo

Et ne prends pas le stage3 "officiel" (2007.0) : il est obsolète et te posera des problèmes sur certains paquets. Tu trouveras des versions plus à jour en recherchant sur le forum.

Enjoy !

----------

## Bapt

avec gcc42+ pas besoin de ce faire chier avec le march/mtune march=native va tout te trouver pour toi  :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

Yop merci à tous pour vos conseils, je vais m'y mettre ce soir  :Smile: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et ne prends pas le stage3 "officiel" (2007.0) : il est obsolète et te posera des problèmes sur certains paquets. Tu trouveras des versions plus à jour en recherchant sur le forum.
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Tu parles de la 2008.0_beta1 ?

ou d'une autre ? (parce les mots stage et 2007 ressortent sur plein de pages sur les fofo anglais :p)

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.funtoo.org/

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> avec gcc42+ pas besoin de ce faire chier avec le march/mtune march=native va tout te trouver pour toi 

 

Oui mais il "keyword-masqued" pour le moment  (ça devrait plus trop tarder sa mise en stable non?)

----------

## dapsaille

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> Yop merci à tous pour vos conseils, je vais m'y mettre ce soir 
> 
>  *yoyo wrote:*   Et ne prends pas le stage3 "officiel" (2007.0) : il est obsolète et te posera des problèmes sur certains paquets. Tu trouveras des versions plus à jour en recherchant sur le forum.
> 
> Enjoy ! 
> ...

 

Ca me tues ca ... dommage que l'officiel gentoo soit dépassé   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

attendez, la 2008 va pas tarder, c'est l'affaire de quelques jours là.

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   avec gcc42+ pas besoin de ce faire chier avec le march/mtune march=native va tout te trouver pour toi  
> 
> Oui mais il "keyword-masqued" pour le moment  (ça devrait plus trop tarder sa mise en stable non?)

 

désolé, c'est tellement vieux en ~arch que je croyais que c'était déjà stabilisé...

----------

## polytan

Et pour le world, comment fait-on pour que gentoo recompile tous les paquets manquant à partir de notre ancien world ?

----------

## Zazbar

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Et pour le world, comment fait-on pour que gentoo recompile tous les paquets manquant à partir de notre ancien world ?

 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 :Smile: 

je viens de lancer la commande, pour le moment ca tourne, wait and see ...

----------

## Zazbar

Bon la migration s'est très bien déroulée, il faut juste aussi penser a adapter la configuration java (le seul point qui m'a posé problème !)

Merci a vous pour votre aide !

+

----------

